# White poop + spitting food = need help!



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

I am am new to the aquarium hobby...got myself a 120 gallon tank last month. I suspect when I stocked the tank that a sick fish got in (Oscar). Being new to the hobby I really have no idea how to deal with this yet, so help would be much appreciated!

:!: What is the size and dimensions of your tank and what SPECIES of fish do you have? (This helps identify potential aggression or overstocking problems.)
 
I have a 120 gallon long tank (6 ft) with 2 400gph HOB filters.
Fish in the tank:
-1x Jack Demsey
-5x Tiger Barb
-1x Texas
-1x Firemouth
-1x Electric blue acara
-1x Threadfin Geo
-1x Readhead Geo
-1x Pleco
-1x Parrot (Added most recently as a replacement for Oscar who died.)
They are all ~2-3 inches mouth to fin.


:!: How long has it been set up? Is it CYCLED? (This can rule out cycling issues.)

The tank is fully cycled. Last nights chemistry test:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0.5
GH: 11
KH: 5
pH: 7.6
It is worth mentioning that when I began I did not understand about cycling the tank and immediately added a few fish. However I kept an eye on it and after 4 weeks the tank cycled, after which I added fish.
The tank is set for 81 degrees.


:!: How long have you had the fish and what symptoms do they have? What do you FEED them? Have you introduced any new fish recently? What is your MAINTENANCE schedule, and what product/s (if any) do you use to neutralize chlorine or chloramines in your TAP WATER? (This helps to determine if a new disease has been introduced to the tank or if it's some kind of husbandry problem.)

So here's what happened. I bought fish from 2 different LFS, both pretty reputable. One of the fish was an albino Oscar who in retrospect was very sluggish from the get go. I did notice him having white/clear poop fairly soon after being added to the tank. Being a rookie, this did not raise a red flag with me. However I became concerned about the lack of food the Oscar was eating. I had heard they can be a little moody, so I chalked it up to that...but kept an eye on him. During feeding he would often ignore food, but other times he would eat a pellet only to spit it back out. After noticing that I came online and did some reading. I realized that both these signs can mean there is a parasite but it was too late at night to get any medication. The next morning the Oscar is dead in the tank. 

Obviously I was alarmed that this sickness could have been passed to other fish in the tank so I have been keeping a close eye on things. Yesterday I noticed white poop coming from the Firemouth and this morning he was eating food and spitting it back out. After the poop yesterday I treated the tank with aquarium salt...

However I am not sure what else to do next. Do I treat the whole tank immediately? Do I wait to see if he gets better? Right now I'd say the firemouth is functioning at 80-90% of normal activity. He does seem a tad slower.

If I do treat the tank, I have no idea what product to use. Recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

If I were you, I would treat the entire tank - http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/malawi_bloat2_pt1.php with Epsom Salt and Metronidazole as per those instructions. And since you'll probably have to order the Metro, you can still start with the Epsom Salt now. You already have a 2nd fish showing symptoms. Jump on it fast, and you will probably not lose another fish. I did that treatment on my whole tank, and didn't lose a single fish. Yes, the pleco will tolerate it, too.

Do. It. Now...


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

If your local fish store has Parasite Clear you can also use that if you don't want to wait to get the metronidazole. I would first of all do a 30%--40% partial water change and siphon the gravel thoroughly. The intestinal flagellates that are responsible for bloat are thought to have a 'free swimming' phase so the water change is helpful in that it removes some of the parasites. Not a cure, just a help. Make sure you use a good quality dechlorinator with every water change.

Read the bloat article. It's important to understand that when one fish has bloat you need to treat the entire tank, asap, even if all of the other fish appear healthy.

Robin


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

I have done 50% water changes the last 2 days and continued to treat with AQ salt after.

I am not thinking it is bloat, no fish including the one that died showed any outward physical signs of being sick other than the poop and food spitting. There was no bloating. I also fasted them for 2 days.

Today the fish in question resumed eating and is still very active. I think I may have been over feeding, which does not explain why the oscar died but for now I will continue to keep a close eye. I ordered parasite clear which should be here tomorrow. Maybe I will go ahead and treat the tank anyway. Thanks for the responses! :thumb:


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...it was actually very likely bloat...
it's weird, but they almost never actually "bloat". They have white poop and they spit food, then become somewhat lethargic... then they die...
The fasting was likely a good idea. 
I'd still treat; risky not to.
Good Luck!


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

I see...the article mentioned that too.

I will go ahead and treat the whole tank.

One last question...it appears from reading that bloat is more pervasive to african cichlids. Is it also as common a problem for new world cichlids? Is there any other possible disease that causes those symptoms?

Thanks!


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

bloat is caused by a flagelate that is in the intestines. africans especially mbuna contract it verry easily because their digestive tract is more delicate. doesnt mean other species cant develop bloat.

remember white feces doesnt always mean bloat.

once youve had it you know exacly what to look for.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

wortel87; just to be clear... do you suspect that Wanton's fish do not have bloat? 
Because I would guess that if he waits, he will have dead fish...


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wellll probably bloat.

Water treat the tank? I wouldnt. I would just feed metro for a few days.


----------



## Wanton (Dec 5, 2014)

Just following up here....

Decided not to treat the tank...but I did get the meds in case I need them in the future.

So far no symptoms have returned and the affected Firemouth hasn't shown any more outward symptoms. Everything seems normal, everyone is eating. I tried some flakes instead of pellets and he started eating right away. Very weird because he seemed to like the pellets and went right after them at first. I think I'm in the clear.

Thanks to everyone for their responses!


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

that's good, and maybe fasting them as quickly as you did helped... but watch really closely... Good Luck!


----------

